

7 Funny and Fitting Programmer Cartoons - frankel0
http://ryanfrankel.com/7-funny-fitting-programmer-cartoons/

======
thret
#5 is actually another XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/138/](http://xkcd.com/138/)

~~~
frankel0
Arg. I had a feeling it was but I was hoping...

Thanks for the correction and it should be fixed now.

